

GPS chaos: How a $30 box can jam your life - drp
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20202-gps-chaos-how-a-30-box-can-jam-your-life.html

======
tlholaday
Do driverless cars degrade gracefully when GPS is cutoff?

